# NOL-CHI-SEA-CHI-NOL



## Guest_Fan_Trains_* (Jul 2, 2008)

Me and My Mother and my Stepfather had arrived into New Orleans on June 27th. I saw the Sunset Limited preparing for departure. I ate lunch at subway. We waited for the departure of the City of New Orleans to Chicago. we boarded the City of New Orleans about 1:27 pm. we departed on time. we passed through meterie, harahann, and Kenner. we passed through the big easy we stopped at the manchac bridge. we for an hour for the bridge to go down. finally the bridge had aligned to the tracks, then we over it then we were on our way. we were 1 hour behind schedule. we stopped in hammond LA, we left Hammond we passed through towns of LA. we came into mississippi. wepassed through oysaka, chatawa, before we stopped in McComb MS. we left McComb MS about one hour behind schedule. we stopped in Brookhaven, MS, Hazlehurst, MS and Jackson MS. Jackson Ms was a smoke stop. so I had chance to step off the train, and take two pictures with my digital camera. we left Jackson about one hour behind schedule. we went into the MS Delta Country. we stopped in Yazoo City, and Greenwood MS. What I did Discover was that the Tracks for the Columbus and Greenwood Railroad had been pulled out. which means they were no longer operating in that area.. we left greenwood about one hour behind schedule. we continule on until we reach memphis. we had to stop south of the Memphis staion because of the sinkhole in that area. left memphis about one hour behind schedule. we had to go around the Hollywod District in order to reach woodstock TN. I fell asleep that night. I slept through the stops of newbern, Fulton, Carbondale and Centralia, Before I woke up for good. we stopped at Effingham. and we departed about one hour behind schedule. Last evening I dinner in the Cafe Diner and Lounge Car. I had a Build your Burger. with Potatoe Chips and Chcolate Ice Cream. and For Breakfast I had a Coninental Breakfast of Rice krispies, Yogert,Krossient, and Orange Juice. we stopped in Matton, we left one hour Behind Schedule. we stopped in Champaign-Urbana, then we left about one hour behind schedule.we continule on until we stopped in Kankakee Il. we left Kankakee about one hour Behind Schedule. we went on until we reach homewood IL. we left Homewood about one Hour Behind Schedule. then we arrive into Chicago, Union Station about One hour Behind Schedule. I will have more Later.


----------



## Guest_Fan_Trains_* (Jul 2, 2008)

okay here is some more. we were at Chicago Union Station waiting for our 2:15 pm Departure of the Empire Builder. we waited in the Metropalitan Lounge. I had to go for Lunch at McDonald's upstairs. the boarding call was made. my mother and my stepfather went to the sleeper, and I went to coach. we departed from Chicago about 15 minutes late. because we had to wait for cardinal with connecting passengers to the empire Builder. we went to the metra rail route. then we went on UP ex cnw route to Bultler Wisconsin. just outside of Milwaukee. because of the floods up the normal empire Builder route. the ex cnw rail route was not built up passenger train speeds. so we ran slowly on the former cnw Route. we had dinner in the diner. I had a half game hen. vegetables, and chocolate ice cream. the dinner was good. it took us forever to get to lacross wisconsin. but we didn't arrive there until midnight. then we got onto our normal rail route. then we were 6 hours behind schedule. I went to sleep. I slept through the stops of red wing MN, winona MN, then i woke up for our stop at st. paul MN. we left st paul late. and I went back to sleep. i slept through the stop of st. cloud mn. then I woke up for good when we through Minnesota in daylight. we stopped in staples MN. when we left there we were 6 hours behind schedule. i went to the diner and had breakfast. I had coninental Breakfast of rice krispies, yougert, crossaint, and orange juice, and coffee. after breakfast, I went back to the coach. we stop at detroit lakesMN. we left detroit lakes late. we crossed into North Dakota. and made a stop at fargo. the Empire Builder usually traverses the region of eastern North Dakota at night. but we were so late i get to see it in daylight. we left fargo late then we curve to the north. we continued on until we reach grand forkes ND. we left grand forkes late so we continue on. we made a curved to the west. the we stayed on for the rest of the way. we stopped at devil's lake ND, when we departed devil's lake, we were lATE. We continue on until we stopped at rugby ND. we left rugby late, then we went on to minot ND. we made a smokestop there at minot so i was able to step off the train to take a picture. then i got back on the train, we left rugby late. i went to the diner for lunch. I had a build your own burger, potatoe chips, and chocolate cherry cake, and pepsi. after lunch I went to the coach. we stopped at stanley ND. when we left there we were 6 hours behind schedule. we continue on. then we stopped at williston ND. we departed williston ND late. then we cross into Montana. we stopped in malta Montana. we departed malta late. the toliets in the restrooms in the 7/11 car had stopped working. but the toliets in the next coach were still working.so we had to wait until we got into havre Montana. I went to the diner for dinner. I a vegetable lasaugna, for desert, a chocolate cherry cake, and a sierra mist. i enjoyed my dinner. after dinner, I got back to the coach. the toliets in the second coach had stopped working. so the onlyh thing that was working was the one in the loung car, and the portland coaches. we made a service stop at havre montana. i step off the train to take a picture. the pump truck was there to try to fix the toliets in the two seattle coaches. but could'nt do it. so we had to make do with the lounge car, and the two portland coaches. we left havre late. it was getting dark. the Empire builder usually traverses this area in daylight saving time hours. but we were 6 hours behind schedule that we had to go through the of the rocky mountains at night. we stopped at shelby montana. i step off the train to take a picture. we left shelby late. i went to sleep. i slept through the stops of cut bank, East Glacier, excexx, and west Glacier. I woke up at the stop at whitfish Montana. we left whitefish montana late. then I went back to sleep. I slept through the stops of libby Montana, and sandpoint idaho. I woke up for good when we cross the bridge from idaho towards Washington. we continue on. normally the empire builder usually traverses this area of washington in darkness. but i get to see it in daylight. because we were 6 hours behind schedule. we stopped in spokane Wash. about 6 hours late. I step off the train to take a picture. then i got back on. that train was supposed to be split into sections. but it didn't. we left spokane late. and we had to go onto another route that is used for the portland section of the empire builder. because of the trackwork that is being up at the cascade mountains, we had to go to pasco washington. i went to the diner for breakfast. i had a conental breakfast of rice krispies, yogert, biscuit, orange juice, and coffee. after breakfast, i went back to coach. we came into pasco Washington late, and we had to be bustituted from pasco to Seattle Washington.

i will have more later on.


----------



## Cascadia (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey, I know you were looking forward to your trip, thanks for writing a report! I didn't know about the detour here on this end of the Empire Builder. Was the Portland section of the train taken off at Pasco then? How did they do that? Or did they take the whole train to Portland and bus all the Seattle passengers?

Glad you enjoyed the food on the train, it sounds really good. How about your folks? Have they enjoyed the trip as much as you? Did you visit them in their roommette?

Looking forward to hearing about the return trip. What was the inspiration for your trip to Seattle? Just to visit or do you have relatives there?

Oh yeah I meant to say, bummer about all the toilets being broken on the EB on the way out! I sure hope that doesn't happen on the return trip as well. Were they okay in your folks' sleeper car?


----------



## Guest_Fan_Trains_* (Jul 3, 2008)

I am Glad I enjoyed the train trip. The Whole Train was taken all the way to Pasco. My folks enjoyeded it I didn't get to visit them in their standard bedroom. I stayed in coach the whole way. then we went all the from Seattle to Victorial BC.


----------



## Cascadia (Jul 3, 2008)

Guest_Fan_Trains_* said:


> I am Glad I enjoyed the train trip. The Whole Train was taken all the way to Pasco. My folks enjoyeded it I didn't get to visit them in their standard bedroom. I stayed in coach the whole way. then we went all the from Seattle to Victorial BC.


Wow, you got to take the ferry to Victoria BC? That's a cool trip! Did you stay overnight in Victoria? Did you go to Butchard Gardens?

I'm off to work now but I hope you post more about the trip.


----------



## Guest_Fan_Trains_* (Jul 9, 2008)

Me and My Mother and my stepfather, stayed three days, and three nights in Victoria BC. we stayed at the Best western inner harbor. the hotel was nice.ww went for canada Day. saw the concert at the paralment Building, then we saw the fireworks at night. we didn't go to Butchard Gardens. we walked around town. we went to the hudson bay shopping center.

on July 4th we left Victoria for Seattle. we came to king street station to board the eastbound departure of train 8 the Empire Builder for Chicago. what I saw comming to the station was the Seattle section of the Empire Builder. it was pulled by three Genisis Engines, a baggage Car, a Transiition Coach, two sleepers, A dining Car, and two Coaches. my guess is they finished the trackwork up at the Cascade mountains. we boarded the train. my mother and my stepfather had a sleeper, and I had Coach. we left seattle on time. we went through a tunnel, and we came out of the tunnel and saw puget sound. we traveled along the puget sound. we stopped in edmonds. we left edmonds, on time. we kept on going along side the puget sound. then we curved away from puget sound and we stopped at everet wash. then we departed everet on time. we went to towards stevens pass the we went through cascades mountains. then we went through the cascade tunnel. then we had dinner in the diner. I had a vegeterian lasiagna, chocate ice cream. the meal was good. we stopped at wenatchee wash. on time. we left wenatchee on time. we stopped at ephrata wash on time. we left ephrata wash. on time. it was getting dark that i fall sleep. then i woke up for the stop at spokane wash. they had shut off the power in the cars so they can couple up to the portland section of the empire builder. then the power came back on. we left spokane on time. then I went back to sleep. I slept through the stops of sandpoint Idaho, and Libby Mont. then i woke up for good when we had arrived at whitefish mont. we left whitefish mont on time. i went to the dining car for breakfast. i had a conenital Breakfast of rice krispies, yogert, croisant, and orange juice, and coffee. we went through the marias pass. we stopped at west glacier park. we left west glacier park. on time. and i saw the mountains. we stopped at essex mont. we left essex mont. on time. then we continue on through the rocky mountains. we stopped at east glacier park. we left east glacier park on time. we left the rocky mountains and we came into big sky country of montana. we stopped at cut bank montana. we left cut bank mont. on time. we stopped at shelby mont. we left shelby mont. on time. we stopped at havre mont. the we left havre mont on time then i had lunch in the dining car. for lunch I had a build your burger, potatoes chips, and chocolate ice cream. after lunch, i went back to the coach. we stpped at malta mont. we left malta on time. then we stopped at glasgow mont. we left glasgow mont on time. we kept on going. then we stopped at wolf point mont. then we left wolf point mont. on time. then we crossed into north dakota. we stoppped at williston. we left williston ND. on time. then we stopped at stanley ND on time. then we left stanley ND on time. i had dinner in the diner. I had a Vegetable Lasagnia, chocolate ice cream. the dinner was good. we stopped at monot ND. we left minot nd on time. it was getting dark. i fell asleep. I slept through the stops of rugby, devil's lake, grand forks, fargo ND, Detroit Lakes Minn, staples, and St. Cloud Minn. I woke up for good we we had stopped at St. Paul Minn. we left St Paul Minn on time. I had breakfast in the diner. I had a conental breakfast of rice krispies, yougert, crossaint, and orange juice, and coffee. I went back to the coach after breakfast. we stopped at red wing Minn. we left red Wing Minn on time. then we stopped at winona Minn. we left Winona Minn on time. then we cross the Mississippi River into wisconsin. we stooped at lacross wisc. we left La Cross wisc. on time. we didn't go on the detour. we stayed on our normal route. we stopped at wisconsin Dells WIsc. we left Wisconsin Dells on time. I had lunch in the diner. I had a Build your own burger, potatoe chips, and Chocolate Ice cream. we stopped at tomah wisc. we left tomah wisc. on time. we stopped at portage wisc. we left portage wisc. on time. we continued on. then we stopped at columbus wisc. we left columbus wisc. on time. then we came into milwaukee wisc. we stopped at milwaukee. we left Milwaukee wisc. on time. we continued on. then we left wisc. and entered illinois. we stopped at glenview Ill. we left glenview Ill. on time. then we came into chicago Ill. I will have more on this later.


----------



## Cascadia (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi again, thanks for the installment of your trip report. I like how you paid attention to details and had all the stops in order and knew which ones were on time and which ones you slept through.

Also your attention to the menu is good, I have wondered how I would fare on the Empire Builder if I was eating in the dining car. I am glad you enjoyed the food and the desserts.

3 days in Victoria on the harbor was a nice trip! Had your folks been there before? How did they pick this destination for the trip? I was there once overnight and enjoyed it very much. It's fun to watch the seaplanes landing and taking off in the harbor.

So glad you didn't have any bussing or detours on your return trip on the Empire Builder. Now you take the City of New Orleans south and home?

What a great train odyssey! Do you mind if I ask you a couple of questions, hope it's okay, you were traveling with your folks, are you in high school?

Were you interested in trains before you went on this trip or did the trip spark your interest? I think it's neat how you paid attention to where you were and the schedule of the train. There's a lot to notice, a lot going on. Like it's cool you knew all about the Portland section being joined to the train at Spokane and stuff like that. Did you talk to the conductors or the other onboard staff very much?

Looking forward to the next part of your story.


----------



## Guest_Fan_Trains_* (Jul 10, 2008)

here's my next report. we layover in chicago for 4 hours. actually the station was crowed with people getting on trains headed east. then our train was called and we went onboard. we left chicago on time. we went through the yards, then we came tto the st. Charles airline to connect to the cnic route. we went through the commuter route. we stopped in homewood Illinois. we departed homewood ill on time. then i went to cross country cafe to eat. I had a hotdog, and m&ms and Sierra Mist. I had to take my food back to the coach, because that cross country cafe car had limited seating, and it was too crowded. we went through the illinoise country side at night. we stopped at Kankakee illinois. we departed Kankakee Ill on time. we continued on. then we stopped at champaign Urbana Ill. We departed Champaign Urbana on time. we continued on. then I fell asleep. I woke up for the stopped at mattoon Ill. we left Mattoon on time. then I fell asleep. I slept through the stops of Effingham, and Centralia Ill. then I woke up for the stop at Carbondale Ill. I look out the window and saw the Illini parked on the next track. we left carbondale on time. then I fell asleep again. I slept through the stops of Fulton Ky, and Newbern TN. then my mother mother woke me up because the is going to stop at Memphis TN, and we were going to be bustituted from Memphis to New Orleans LA Because there was a train derailment just south of Memphis. so we stopped at Memphis, got on the train, headed to the terminal. then we got on the bus. then we left Memphis TN. we went nonstop to New Orleans LA. we arrived into New Orleans about 25 minutes late. then we took the greyhound bus and headed home. now this is the last report. I hope that next Year it willall be better. that we will have a train ride again from New Orleans to Chicago. with no bustitution. and also we will have a train ride again from Chicago to Seattle with no Bustitution. and next Year we will get into seattle on time in time for the 3:15pm Clipper.


----------



## Cascadia (Jul 10, 2008)

That was a quick and action packed final report. That is too bad you ended up on the bus after Memphis. If you get a chance go to my post above and maybe write a little about the questions I had, that would be great.

Is Seattle a regular destination for your family then?

Sounds like you had a great trip even though there were some glitches and detours and stuff.

Thanks for writing about it!


----------



## Guest_Fan_Trains_* (Jul 12, 2008)

No I just Graduated from High School in 1985. seattle wasn't our destination. Victoria was our destination. I like trains.


----------

